# Hi



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi,

I'm Chris. Been a coffee lover for ages and looking to get more from my coffee, and this seems like to good place to learn.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

HI and welcome Chris - and it is a brilliant place to learn and to keep learning...because the more that you think you know the more you realise what you still don't know.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Leave now, for your own sanity!!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi Chris. What kit do you have? What are you in to?


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi, at the moment I'm using a Siemens Supresso bean to cup machine. I subscribe To Kopi so get something new delivered each month, other than that I experiment a lot with different beans.


----------

